# Swap 9hp Honda for 13hp?



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

My 9 hp engine on my 28" Honda seized up. Is it possible to install an aftermarket clone engine, ie 420cc in it's place? Be nice to supersize the Honda. Wonder if this engine would work, https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/420cc-ohv-winter-gas-engine/A-p8717639e 

All responses welcomed.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

If you want a 13hp engine then get a gx390.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

should fit might have to drill new mounting holes. if you have 1000 to blow on an e start gx390 go ahead but a clone is just as good


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

drumsonly2002 said:


> My 9 hp engine on my 28" Honda seized up. Is it possible to install an aftermarket clone engine, ie 420cc in it's place? Be nice to supersize the Honda. Wonder if this engine would work, https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/420cc-ohv-winter-gas-engine/A-p8717639e
> 
> All responses welcomed.


looks like u just missed their sale on it @$399


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

SnowCat in Bend said:


> This thread my have some good information for you.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/114305-hss1328aatd-build.html
> 
> ...


red honda , red C2 roadster ? both nice.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drumsonly2002 said:


> My 9 hp engine on my 28" Honda seized up. Is it possible to install an aftermarket clone engine, ie 420cc in it's place? Be nice to supersize the Honda. Wonder if this engine would work, https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/420cc-ohv-winter-gas-engine/A-p8717639e
> 
> All responses welcomed.


If the HS928 is in good shape I'd consider installing an HSS1332ATD engine on it (GX390 snow engine). It comes complete with 12v electric start and plenty of power outputs for later modifications like power chute, power deflector, heated grips, charging a battery, etc.
You'll either need to swap the engine mounting plate with one from an HS1132 or HS1332, or you'll have to get creative and remove the studs from the HS928 and relocate them to accept the larger engine. I believe I have measurements at home, I'll check later and post them if so.....
A Honda clone should fit the same way a genuine Honda does....same procedure
:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you install a clone engine you'll need new 1" ID pulleys, if installing a Genuine Honda snow engine you'll be able to use the same 24mm ID pulleys and belts.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

43128 said:


> should fit might have to drill new mounting holes. if you have 1000 to blow on an e start gx390 go ahead but a clone is just as good


Sure it is, and my fiero ferrari clone is just as good as the real thing!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

dont think in canada we could get the gx390 for $1000, and if we could i wouldnt bother, but on sale @400 for the clone, id think about it


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

What about Kijjiji? I know around here you can find a used GX390 for $200 (on a good day) to $400, off of old blown powerwashers etc. I much rather get a used Honda rather than a new clone.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

JnC said:


> What about Kijjiji? I know around here you can find a used GX390 for $200 (on a good day) to $400, off of old blown powerwashers etc. I much rather get a used Honda rather than a new clone.


good idea, but doesnt it need to be a "winter" engine?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Feels kinda wrong to put a clone motor on a Honda Snowblower but the price is right. A snow duty hs1332 gx390 is around $750US. 

The trouble is sourcing the right pulleys to make the clone work. 24mm vs the clone 1”. 24mm is 0.944” so you can technically open up the Inner diameter of the pulley to fit the 1 inch shaft. I wonder if a machinist can line bore it for a small fee. 

As for the engine bed a 1132 or 1332 replacement would be a nice bolt in affair but it’s like 200 bucks. No reason you can’t cut the existing studs, grind flat, and drill a hole for a nut and bolt attachment. Just have to be careful with positioning. Stock belts might even fit, they did for me. I’m not certain that the belt stays will bolt on to a clone perfect.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a friend that works for a Honda dealership. He may be able to swing me a good deal on a Honda engine. Going to visit him this week and see what's what. Sounds like using a Honda engine may be a time saver. I would spend $1500 Canadian to trick out my Honda as it is the deluxe model with electric chute, start etc. In the meanwhile bought an old Yamaha 8/28 track machine to get me by until the Honda is rebuilt. Thanks for the great suggestions and help. You guys are the best!


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Forgot to tell the wife about the Yamaha 8/28 blower I bought last week, woops. Do not have the time to fix the Honda due to work scheduling thus need a back up unit until. 

The Honda needs an inner impeller housing rebuilt so thus it will have a thicker gauge. With the horsepower upgrade, chute liner, impeller kit and LED lighting, it will be the talk of the block. I will be in Hydrostatic Heaven after it is complete. When I am slinging slush at my neighbors they will need a restraining order to stop the Honda Havoc from happening. 

Actually, I have snowblowed my neighbor's driveway in a pinch, thus they can watch in awe as my Honda boldly goes where no snowblower has gone before. Well... errrr.... clears their driveway better than before. Getting a bit carried away.. heh!

My wife thinks I have too many snowblowers. 

After I finish modding the Honda she will understand when viewing the beauty of the majestic pure white snow plume vectoring over the powerlines in all its glory!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck with the refurbish of your honda


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you have the 'Deluxe' model with 12V turn key start, power chute and deflector, then you really have to use a Genuine Honda snow engine, as the power outputs for the power chute come from the engines 'generator' (at least that's the case with the later US made HSS units).
I would price the engine from a US made HSS1332ATD (they are only sold at the dealer, and it shouldn't be twice as expensive than it is in US).
Good luck with your project.
:blowerhug:


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

I have the deluxe 9/28. Turn the key and away it went until the engine seized. The engine got weather seized due to my not covering it. I could get it working but want a fresh new power plant as it will be my last blower I will own. 

Good news. The Honda engine dealer got jazzed up about the modding the 9/28 to 13/28. Such that he gave me a small discount when I purchase the motor. Got to order a base plate and auger pulley and the fun starts. He did not know much about the base plate as no one in my neck of the woods upsized a Honda Snowblower's engine. 

With the faster impeller, impeller kit and increased torque, I may end up enjoying going out and doing the driveway. My major winter sports is Netflix and popcorn with extra salty butter. 

Since the Honda seized up been calling the plow guy, but miss the clean job a snowblower does for my driveway.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

You’ve definitely got the bug. Welcome to the club.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drumsonly2002 said:


> Got to order a base plate and auger pulley and the fun starts. He did not know much about the base plate as no one in my neck of the woods upsized a Honda Snowblower's engine.


Looking at some diagrams, because of the on-board battery the engine bed of your blower is going to be different than the one I'm using (unfortunately we in US can not get all diagrams or part numbers for Canadian models).

This is the engine bed I'm using, part # 3 (but this won't work for yours).

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/505ce4d9f870022d24bdcaf5/engine-bed

This is the engine bed you'll need but it does not list a part number for # 4 in the diagram. 

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/55bfa17987a8661afc0bab99/engine-bed-1

Your Honda dealer should be able to pull the part number out of an Canadian HS1332/1132 with turn key electric start that is about the same age of your 928 snowblower.

If the engine bed is too expensive, it may be worth moving the studs on the original engine bed to accept the new engine.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you for the advice. The snowblower will work better than a new unit after the mods are complete. Watching a huge plume of snow exiting the chute of a snowblower is a wonderful sight to behold!


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Great idea. This project will not only throw snow but will be great with slush. fun.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

saw ses has a gx390 listed now.don't know if the 1 x 3.5 inch long crank will work for doing the hp upgrade 
https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/honda_engines9510.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> saw ses has a gx390 listed now.don't know if the 1 x 3.5 inch long crank will work for doing the hp upgrade
> https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/honda_engines9510.html


I wouldn't buy this. Add $125-175 and you can buy a Honda HSS1332ATD GX390 engine, and this comes with 12v electric start, plenty of charging output, winter 'dressed' and it has 24mm PTO which will accept the original GX270 engine pulleys.....


----------

